# Metal to plywood - Which adhesive to use?



## JReed3 (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a piece of 16 gage steel, 27"x30" that I want to permantly attach to a piece of .75 plywood. Anyone know which adesive would be best to bond the two together? I do not have any scrap pieces of steel to test with.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Contact cement


----------



## Woodendeavor (Apr 7, 2011)

I would look into glue that they use on copper veneer
http://www.veneersupplies.com/products/Better-Bond-TC-20-Copper-Adhesive.html
Sheet metal should not be that different


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Construction adhesive, make sure both surfaces are clean and there isn't any greasy residue on the steel.


----------



## oldretiredjim (Nov 14, 2011)

Golf clubs are glued to shafts. There is a 2 part epoxy that is used to glue wood heads to steel shafts. Golfsmith and golfworks sell it. They also have an epoxy that is used to glue steel to graphite. I keep both around and they don't appear to have a shelf life.


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Contact cement. The real stuff, not the water based.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

I just called a friend who is an artist works in metal and wood. He advised Weldwood original contact cement. After 30 minutes is is not coming off, without a lot of effort to remove the item


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I agree with the contact cement and construction adhesive. The metal and plywood will expand and contract at different rates, the metal due to temperature and the plywood due to moisture. Both movements will be minute, but will probably be enough to break a hard glue over time. This is why I think an adhesive that has some "give" would be a better selection.

Planeman


----------



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

Darn, I see NormG beat me to it. The answer is obvious when attaching metal to wood. Weldwood, the name says it all. I can't believe how long I've waited for that question only to have someone else deliver the punchline. Drat.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

+1 contact cement… Also helps to scuff the back of the sheet prior to applying cement. I have used construction adhesive when gluing heavier gauges of steel, and it also works… But would be difficult for a sheet application to get troweled and smooth and such.


----------

